# AR Pistols



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

I've been checking out AR pistols and thinking I might want one. Anybody have info on pro's/con's and what brand to look at?


----------



## ccoker (Mar 26, 2018)

That is a very open ended question..
what do you want to use it for?
caliber?
budget?

You can spend 500 to 2500..

I have built a few for fun in 5.56, 300 Blackout and 6.8 but never kept them longterm. This is the only AR pistol in my safe at the moment and probably won't change anytime soon. Wilson Combat AR9 9mm with a TailHook2 "brace" . I am a huge fan of Wilson Combat ARs and have several.

https://tacticalgunreview.com/wilson-combat-ar9-review/


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

ccoker said:


> That is a very open ended question..
> what do you want to use it for?
> caliber?
> budget?
> ...


I don't really have a "need" for one, just want one. Will stay with 5.56/.223 and my budget is $1000 or less. I would love to have several firearms from the Wilson line, just out of my budget for now. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

My .02, I'd build one in a pistol caliber. With an 8" barrel or less you are loosing quite a bit when shooting something like 5.56 or 300blk. However, you get full potential out of a 9mm round that was designed for a short barrel. They are fun to shoot, 9mm is pretty cheap, good for home defense..... I'd start there and see how you like the outcome.


----------



## ccoker (Mar 26, 2018)

yeah, my 9mm with an 8" barrel and can is super fun

I have killed a few pigs with it and the 135g Hornady Critical Duty ammo

300 BO works fine in an 8" barrel, it was designed for that length.
Really only one round that is commercially available and reasonably priced that is designed to expand and subsonic velocities and that is the Hornady Sub X 190g

I have used both the 300 BO and 6.8 and prefer the 6.8 for putting stuff down hard much better.. shot placement trumps everything of course and behind the ear with just about anything will drop pigs but when they start running the 6.8 will anchor them or slow them down better than the 300. We do a lot of thermal night hunts

5.56 out short barrel is brutally loud, even with a can it's not that fun to shoot much of.

This site has some good info and here's a thread I just looked at.
I like the Glock mag lowers, mags are readily available and proven to be reliable.

M4Carbine.net seems to have much more knowledgeable people than AR15.com
I haven't been to that site in a LONG time.. bad signal to noise ratio

https://www.m4carbine.net/showthread.php?214545-Best-bang-for-the-buck-Glock-mag-9mm-carbine/page2

This is a Texas company that has been doing it for a long time
https://www.quartercircle10.com/

Sig MPX is a good option


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I just never have felt a need for one so I can't help you.

TH


----------



## mlw85547 (Nov 2, 2015)

i put a 10.5" grendel together and found that i still preferred to shoot my 16". parted out the pistol grendel and put together an AR 9. Its a rifle so that i can use it in USPSA PCC division and it replicates my grendel for training purposes. If it wasn't for those 2 facts i would have made it a pistol.

At your price range and in 5.56, I would go BCM and put a KAK shockwave blade 2.0 on it.


----------



## lhchief84 (Nov 3, 2011)

I picked up a Springfield Saint in the 300blk about a year ago. It is now probably one of my most favorite guns to shoot.......especially running a suppressor with my subsonic handloads. I have been absolutely amazed with how accurate it is out to 100yds (about 1.5" groups). With the available expanding subsonic bullets being produced by Lehigh defense & discreet ballistics, it is a varmint killing machine. I do not, and will not test the waters out past 100yds.....but at night, its really all I need.

https://www.springfield-armory.com/products/saint-ar-15-pistol-300-blk/


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Pistols now are the poor man's sbr. Now that braces have become adjustable and pushed the line so far doing a sbr form 1 and paying 200 bucks doesnt make sence. Now im guessing since everyone jumped on the " bumpstocks are dumb because i dont own one so ban it, i dont care" bandwagon. This gave the atf the ok to label stuff as accessories and not under the protection of the 2A. Great job sticking together. :/ So give it time and braces will be banned but for now buy as many as you can. I dont go under 12.5" for 556, 8" for 300blackout. Other than that make it while you can and buy ammo guys. Its at a all time low and believe me when i say after trump ( who is not pro 2a) and maybe sooner, the higher prices and restrictions will be coming our way.

Anyone wanting a piston , 556 pistol thats not a ar look hard at the bren 805. Its a awesome gun in either pistol or carbine. Its basically a scar for way less. They have been dicountued for the bren 2 that may come next year or who knows when. If you got the doe get either one but just get one.

https://shoot-straight.com/product/cz-805-bren-pistol/


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

I put this one (10.5â€) together with a PSA upper and lower parts kit I bought for ~$250. Total cost without the optics & light was <$300. Iâ€™ve shot it quite a bit and other than it being super loud, I like it. In fact itâ€™s my â€œnightstand gunâ€ now.

Itâ€™s a heck of a lot more firepower than a â€œnineâ€


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

Palmetto State Armory is where I would start also unless you have something specific in mind. PSA has the AR pistol kits really cheap. I was thinking of getting their pistol build in 7.62x39.


I say start cheap and see if you like it first. My local gun shop had a Springfield Saint pistol in 5.56 that was returned after only a few rounds. I think the buyer didn't like the muzzle blast.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Am looking for the same thing except I want AR9 with an 8 inch barrel. I really like the ones PSA has right now. The only function I donâ€™t like is after last round fires bolt stays closed. Have seen Wilson Combat AR9 but lots mixed reviews about it and it starts around $2K. The only other feature it has to have is you can use glock mags in it. Any other suggestions?


----------



## chwoodall (Aug 27, 2005)

Not sure of price range you are looking for, but look up a CMMG Banshee. Good guns but they are proud of them.



TxDuSlayer said:


> Am looking for the same thing except I want AR9 with an 8 inch barrel. I really like the ones PSA has right now. The only function I donâ€™t like is after last round fires bolt stays closed. Have seen Wilson Combat AR9 but lots mixed reviews about it and it starts around $2K. The only other feature it has to have is you can use glock mags in it. Any other suggestions?


----------



## chwoodall (Aug 27, 2005)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## amyacker (Sep 4, 2019)

Gasspergoo said:


> I've been checking out AR pistols and thinking I might want one. Anybody have info on pro's/con's and what brand to look at?


Personally I don't think they're worth it unless you're going to run a suppressor. 14.5 pinned and welded is pretty compact already. Sig is another alternative of AR.


----------



## mlw85547 (Nov 2, 2015)

TxDuSlayer said:


> Am looking for the same thing except I want AR9 with an 8 inch barrel. I really like the ones PSA has right now. The only function I donâ€™t like is after last round fires bolt stays closed. Have seen Wilson Combat AR9 but lots mixed reviews about it and it starts around $2K. The only other feature it has to have is you can use glock mags in it. Any other suggestions?


last round bolt hold open was important for me too. I went with the FM products glock lower and it's LRBHO has been 95% good to go. Only issue i have had is with LRBHO not working is with glock mags with extensions and stock springs. Not enough tension to push it all up i guess. Magpul mags work great. seen as configured with optic, light, etc... was ~1200.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a Radical 10.5" in 300 BLK. I'm running a Holosun 510C. Tons of fun to shoot. I want that green Banshee in 9mm next!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

A SBR 8" in 9mm..... hmmm.... sounds like a big unnecessarily ridiculously bulky pistol with a bad grip and a weird arm thing that you have to buy sights for....

Stupid to me but thats just me. Just get a dang pistol. 

And seems like it negates the advantage of ballistics in every other caliber = no benefit and louder.

What is the draw to these things? Just cuz you can i guess. Rock on.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

sgrem said:


> A SBR 8" in 9mm..... hmmm.... sounds like a big unnecessarily ridiculously bulky pistol with a bad grip and a weird arm thing that you have to buy sights for....
> 
> Stupid to me but thats just me. Just get a dang pistol.
> 
> ...


 I cannot stand 556 report, something about it just that and 357 mag! Same thoughts above but hey, smoke em if you got em!


----------

